# Robert Cleaver



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 7, 2007)

Robert Cleaver, English Puritan (d. around 1613) was a notable early Puritan. He collaborated with John Dod to write _A Godly Forme of Householde Government_, _An Exposition on the Ten Commandments_, and _The Patrimony of Christian Children_ (on infant baptism), as well as writing an exposition on Proverbs 31 and a treatise on the Christian Sabbath.


----------

